
Show HN: Mlfinlab Python Package Released - Jackal08
http://www.quantsportal.com/mlfinlab-on-pypi-index/
======
Jackal08
mlfinlab is a “living and breathing” project in the sense that it is
continually enhanced with new code from the chapters in the Advances Financial
Machine Learning book. We have built this on lean principles with the goal of
providing the greatest value to the quantitative community.

